# key code in glove box



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

i was looking for the owners manual in my newly acquired sentra and came across the key code. what are the chances of nissan being able to make me some keys that work from this code??


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Should be able to. I had dupes made from my code, they use what looks like a strange set of pliers, not a grinding machine. The guy at the parts counter did it.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

why dont u just take the key u have and get a spare made?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

the key i have is a copy of who-knows-how many copies and doesn't work all that great. i made a copy this weekend of it that does not open the doors or trunk but works the ignition....


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I tried to get the guy at the honda barn (they bought the nissan dealership here) to make a key from the key code I have cause my keys are too in very poor shape, and he looked at me confused and said why don't I just make a copy?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

sorry , u didnt mention that in ur 1st post...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

i didn't know if it could still be done considering how old the car was. the label the code is written on is peeling, i'm surprised it's still there.

thanks for lookin out, tho, average.


----------

